# R15-300 new "10BD" software...



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Awoke today to "10BD" software on mt two R15-300s

Anyone know what the new software does... Earl?


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

subeluvr said:


> Awoke today to "10BD" software on mt two R15-300s
> 
> Anyone know what the new software does... Earl?


Mine said "We hope you enjoy the brighter colors"???

Apart from that, I see a couple channel logo's were updated...


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

One more thing I noticed, when fast forwarding, then you press play, it jumps back a few seconds...kinda like Tivo...nice feature, saves me jumping back the recording


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=108833 (CE notes)

I still have to confirm if this is a staggered or a national update.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=108833 (CE notes)
> 
> I still have to confirm if this is a staggered or a national update.


I didn't get it so it must be staggered. I could go on as to why but I'll stop while I'm ahead... :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> I didn't get it so it must be staggered. I could go on as to why but I'll stop while I'm ahead... :lol:


Thank you...


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I also received it on my 300 yesterday.


----------



## cawall (Sep 30, 2006)

It's great. I got the CE. Love the delete options.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

SO, since remote booking is listed as part of the CE for this release number, does that mean when this download reaches us, we will have that feature, or did I read somthing into the features that isn't there?

Thanks


----------



## phipps (Nov 10, 2007)

What is this "remote booking" feature?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

phipps said:


> What is this "remote booking" feature?


It allows you to schedule a recording from the web. Check out the thread in the CE forums.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=105431


----------



## phipps (Nov 10, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cbeckner80 said:


> SO, since remote booking is listed as part of the CE for this release number, does that mean when this download reaches us, we will have that feature, or did I read somthing into the features that isn't there?
> 
> Thanks


There are two parts to the remote booking:

The software on the DVR
The updates on DirecTV.com

With this update, your DVR side of the equation is done.
But until DirecTV enables it for everyone on DirecTV.com you will have to wit


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

Is this update still out there?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

How far east has the update made it to? Still waiting here in VA.

- Merg


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

The Merg said:


> How far east has the update made it to? Still waiting here in VA,
> 
> - Merg


I am on the "left coast" and I still have not received it.


----------



## phipps (Nov 10, 2007)

Ohio here and I haven't gotten it yet.


----------

